# South Africa to Dubai? Construction Company Offer



## WildWill (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

I am considering a move to work for a construction company in Dubai - the offer shoulds like this:

30K (AED)
+Housing allowance
+Transport
+Medical
+Annual leave (30 days)
+Return annual air ticket to South Africa

I would like to hear from anyone who has accepted a similar offer - preferably in the construction industry, but I will also appreciate general comments on cost-of-living. Will I COMFORTABLY make it with a family of 4 (Wife, 1 infant and 1 x 7 year old)?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All depending on the housing allowance, but sounds like a great package.

The company wouldn't be Alec by any chance?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

sounds a good offer to me and you can easily manage on that and i mean easily...

what position is it for.

PM me and i can run through cost of living with you...


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

No Education allowance for the 7 yr old?

30K also sounds good to me but also as Ogri mentions depends on housing allowance as rentals are very expensive!

Alec seems to be getting many ppl over. Know a colleague of mine too whose hubby is coming up to work at Alec.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I also work for ALEC


----------



## WildWill (Oct 11, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> All depending on the housing allowance, but sounds like a great package.
> 
> The company wouldn't be Alec by any chance?


Hi Ogri - nope not Alec. Not sure I should mention at this point, dont have the offer signed and sealed yet.


----------



## WildWill (Oct 11, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> sounds a good offer to me and you can easily manage on that and i mean easily...
> 
> what position is it for.
> 
> PM me and i can run through cost of living with you...


Hi Stevieboy - will do, as soon as I have full insights into the monetary values of the stated benefits.


----------

